# VA Tech victims



## IcemanSK (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian: My heart goes out to all of you and your families.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 17, 2007)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## exile (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Apr 17, 2007)

May they all rest in peace. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 17, 2007)

RIP...

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 17, 2007)

With much unfinished business they were taken to soon.
R.I.P.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## pstarr (Apr 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Apr 17, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 18, 2007)

One word is too much, a thousand not enough. RIP


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 18, 2007)

:asian:  for my fellow Hokies...RIP


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 18, 2007)

.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 18, 2007)

May they rest in peace.


----------

